# Wanna see how animals eat their food?



## Androxine Vortex (Apr 25, 2013)

Watch closely


----------



## Ireth (Apr 25, 2013)

I love this. XD The Pokemon version is hilarious too.


----------



## Androxine Vortex (Apr 26, 2013)

Ireth said:


> I love this. XD The Pokemon version is hilarious too.



AHAHAHAHAHAHA I didn't see that one before XD


----------

